# Hi, from Montreal!



## bullwinkle1954 (Dec 21, 2006)

As a freshly minted new member, I just wanted to take a moment to say hi to everyone at AT. I thoroughly enjoy all aspects of archery (hunting, target, 3D, tinkering with my equipment,....etc.). I especially love moose hunting, ergo my forum name (Bullwinkle1954)!

I shoot an Oneida Black Eagle, a Bowtech Allegiance and a Wes Wallace recurve. I have been keenly following the technical advancements in bow design for almost 30 years. I believe that from the energy transfer efficiency point of view, there really isn't that much more that can be achieved. New designs will continue to focus on improving shootability and consistency. I wish more effort would be put in designing better grips, which I believe are crucial for optimum accuracy and consistency. When I recently started shooting my Allegiance, I had a heck of a time getting used to the grip. This is my first relatively short ATA bow and I have found out just how critical the grip can be. Anyway, this is my personal pet peeve that I had to get "off my chest".

I look forward to learning from the experiences of other AT members.

Good night, eh!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Bullwinkle1954. Have fun here.


----------



## RobJon (Mar 18, 2006)

Welcome to AT, which clubs do you shoot at?


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Welcome 2 AT!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome fellow Oneida shooter!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hi bw54, lots of friendly folks here, and a good group from Montreal, poke around a bit, you'll find them...cheers


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Canuck-in-PA (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome! I am originally from the Ottawa area! Enjoy the site!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Hello, bullwinkle1954 welcome to Archery Talk:hello2:


----------

